# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  راهنمایی برای تنظیمات اولیه RAD Studio XE6 جهت برنامه نویسی iOS

## mojtaba_eng66

سلام

من به تازگی با این محیط آشنا شدم (بیشتر با دات نت کار میکردم)، میخواستم تنظیمات اولیه برای اجراء یه برنامه ساده iOS مثله Hello, World! رو بدونم.
منظورم از تنظیمات اولیه، تنظیمات مربوط به Connection Profile manager و SDK Manager هستش.

سپاس.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام دوست عزیز در دلفی منوی tools قسمت option رو انتخاب کن در قسمت SDK manager اگر نوشته شده بود android یا ios که درست تنظیم شده اگر نیست باید sdk manager رو از اینترنت دانلود کنی.
اگر جایی رو نفهمیدی بگو تا عکسش رو بگذارم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

> سلام دوست عزیز در دلفی منوی tools قسمت option رو انتخاب کن در قسمت SDK manager اگر نوشته شده بود android یا ios که درست تنظیم شده اگر نیست باید sdk manager رو از اینترنت دانلود کنی.
> اگر جایی رو نفهمیدی بگو تا عکسش رو بگذارم.


سپاس از جوابتون،
زمانیکه میخوام یه کانکشن جدید بسازم یه خطا میده که تصویر خطا رو پیوست کردم. 
سوال دیگم اینکه حتما باید آدرس آی پی ( یا Machine name) رو بدیم؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

نه نه دوست عزیز در همان تصویر اول که نگاه می کنی کانکشن android روی دلفی شما نصب هست.
حالا دوست عزیز شما کانکش ios داری یانه؟
نیازی به ای پی و نام ماشین نیست

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

کانکشن ios ندارم، تو اینترنت هم گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم،
فقط ios sdk که تو Xcode وجود داره و رو مک اجرا میشه موجوده.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خوب همون هم شاید جواب بده من نیاز یه ios نداشتم و کمکت می کنم.
کاری که باید انجام بدی اینکه در دلفی منوی tools گزینه option رو بزن در قسمت sdk manager دکمه add رو بزن platform رو انتخاب کن و Add new کن.

ببین اون ios sdk که داری ورژنش چنده اگر 4 یا هر عدد دیگری که هست در قسمت profile name این رو بنویس IOS Device version ...(جای نقطه چین ورژن ios رو بنویس)بعد next رو بزن.
در قسمت ip  ای پی سیستمت رو که به اینترنت وصل می شوی بزن.(اگر نمی دانی در کنترل پنل network کلیک راست کن detiles  رو بزن)
در قسمت port مثلث کوچک رو فشار بده ببین عددی هست یانه.اگر بود عدد رو انتخاب کن اگر نبود بزن 8080.
درقسمت password پسورد سیستمت رو وارد کن و بزن test connection.
اگر درست وارد کرده باشی باید دکمه ok فعال باشه.
امید وارم مورد قبول واقع شده باشه.اگر جایی رو نفهمیدی بگو تا عکسش رو بگذارم.
هنوز کار داره اگر این مراحل رو رفتی تاپیک بگذار تا ادامش رو هم بگم.

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

این مراحلی که گفتید رو تو پست قبلی هم انجام داده بودم، بازم هم همون پیغامو میده
این پیغام بیشتر باید به پلتفرمی که باهاش کار میکنیم ربط داشته باشه
مثلا زمانیکه من از بخش Option->Environment Options->Connection Profile Manager یه پلتفرم Win انتخاب میکنم (پلتفرمه من ویندوز 64 بیتی هستش) پیغام موفقیت آمیز بودنو میده

----------


## N_D

یه سوال . من Apple  ندارم چجوری میشه محیط Appl  رو شبیه سازی کرد تا لااقل بتونیم خروجی رو ببینیم... 
دوستانی که IOS  خروجی میگیرن همشون Mac  دارند؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

معمولا apple رو دارند چون سیملاتور خود دلفی ایراد داره وقتی جواب می ده که رم سیستمت 3 GB به بالا باشه و Cpu از core i3 بالا تر باشه.
من در بخش برنامه نویسی دلفی یه شبیه ساز مک با دلفی نوشته ام برو اون رو بردار ببین کارت راه می افته

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

حالا در مورد شما mojtaba_eng66 عزیز .
بعد از این مرحله(این مرحله فقط برای کانکت شدن کامپیوتر با گوشی از طریق شبکه بود)اصلی ترین مرحله این است.درهمان sdk manager دکمه import رو بزنید و برنامه sdk ios خود را import کنید. 
اگر صفحه ای امد که در کنار edit آن مثلث خطا داشت باید ببینید که چه برنامه ای رو می خواهد بعد import کنید تا جایی که دیگر هیچ مثلث خطا وجود نداشته باشد از اونجا ببعد برنامه نویسی شروع می شود.
برای برنامه نویسی منوی files تب new قسمت firemonkey mobile application کلیک می کنید و روی گزینه ی blank application کلیک کنید و شروع کنید به نوشتن برنامه دلخواه.
برای ران کردن برنامه اول پروژه خودتان را در محلی ذخیره کنید و در همان جا به ادرس زیر برویدAndroid\Debug\Project1\bin بروید و فایل مخصوص به ios در انجا قرار دارد.

قبل از همه ی این کار ها وقتی پروژه جدید باز کردید و خواستید برنامه نویسی کنید در سمت راست صفحه  تب projectGroup که باز هست در قسمت target platform نوع برنامه که می خواهید رو انتخاب کنید.مثلا یا اندروید را انتخاب کنید یا ios را.
امیدوارم توانسته باشم کاری برای شما انجام داده باشم. اگر جایی را نفهمیدید  بگویید  تا عکس ان را بگذارم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## دلفی بلد

من تونستم که روی دلفی ios بنویسم کارم رو راه انداختی دوست عزیز ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خواهش می کنم.خوشحالم که تونستم کاری برای شما دوستان انجام بدهم

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

> حالا در مورد شما mojtaba_eng66 عزیز .
> بعد از این مرحله(این مرحله فقط برای کانکت شدن کامپیوتر با گوشی از طریق شبکه بود)اصلی ترین مرحله این است.درهمان sdk manager دکمه import رو بزنید و برنامه sdk ios خود را import کنید. 
> اگر صفحه ای امد که در کنار edit آن مثلث خطا داشت باید ببینید که چه برنامه ای رو می خواهد بعد import کنید تا جایی که دیگر هیچ مثلث خطا وجود نداشته باشد از اونجا ببعد برنامه نویسی شروع می شود.
> برای برنامه نویسی منوی files تب new قسمت firemonkey mobile application کلیک می کنید و روی گزینه ی blank application کلیک کنید و شروع کنید به نوشتن برنامه دلخواه.
> برای ران کردن برنامه اول پروژه خودتان را در محلی ذخیره کنید و در همان جا به ادرس زیر برویدAndroid\Debug\Project1\bin بروید و فایل مخصوص به ios در انجا قرار دارد.
> 
> قبل از همه ی این کار ها وقتی پروژه جدید باز کردید و خواستید برنامه نویسی کنید در سمت راست صفحه  تب projectGroup که باز هست در قسمت target platform نوع برنامه که می خواهید رو انتخاب کنید.مثلا یا اندروید را انتخاب کنید یا ios را.
> امیدوارم توانسته باشم کاری برای شما انجام داده باشم. اگر جایی را نفهمیدید  بگویید  تا عکس ان را بگذارم



دوست عزیز، از اینکه بصورت مرتب و با حوصله جواب میدین سپاسگذارم،

من هنوز اون مشکلی که تو پست های قبلی مطرح کرده بودمو دارم،
شما گفتید iOS SDK رو انتخاب و یا importش کنم ولی مشکل من اینکه با توجه به نصب کامله RAD Studio XE6 ولی این SDK وجود نداره با اینکه اندروید طبق شکله پست قبلی وجود داره،
آیا ممکنه لینک دانلود iOS SDk و یا فایلهای *.SDK و *.profile مربوط به iOS را در اختیارم بذارید؟
اگه ممکن مراحله مربوط به تنظیماتو بصورت عکس قرار بدید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز مگه نگفتید کهios sdk که در xcode موجوده رو دارید؟
همون کافیه اگر ندارید باید در اینترنت اون هم در سایت های خارجی بگردید

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

نمیدونم شاید من متوجه نیستم ولی Xcode تو OS X اجرا میشه و چطور میشه از iOS SDK اون پلتفرم تو محیط دلفی ویندوز استفاده کرد.<br>
جناب delphi-xe7 اگه ممکنه یه مثال ساده مثله Hello, World! رو به صورت عکس و به همراه تنظیمات SDK Manager بذارید.<br><br>

----------


## firststep

سلام خب همین طوره
تا اونجایی که من دیدم هم تو مثال ها به محیط خسط ارسال می شد و اجرا می شد اونجا

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باشه عکس هم می گذارم ولی من ios sdk ندارم تنظیماتش رو می رم و یه لینک دانلود ios dk هم می گذارم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

به این سه لینک سر بزنید ببینید ios sdk پیدا می کنید یا نه    لینک1 لینک2 لینک3

روش import کردن ios sdk: روی لینک های زیر کلیک کنید تا بصورت واضح دیده شود
http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-09/89169943899378629750.jpg
http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-09/75217311869820418220.jpg

روش بازکردن پروژه جدید و برنامه نویسی:
http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-09/64033342363973117009.jpg
سوالی داشتید در خدمت هستم.
در ایتم ها در قسمت جست جو label رو پیدا کنید و در صفحه بگذارید در سمت چپ قسمت text هر چیزی می خواهید بنویسید. برنامه رو در یک جا ذخیره کنید.
در نوار بالا یک مثلث سبز هست کلیک کنید وقتی کامپایل تمام شد در جایی که برنامه رو ذخیره کردید به روید و به این ادرس بروید Android\Debug\Project1\bin
فایل مورد نظر را در موبایل بریزید و نصب کنید.

----------


## دلفی بلد

ممنون کارم رو راه انداختی

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

> سلام خب همین طوره
> تا اونجایی که من دیدم هم تو مثال ها به محیط خسط ارسال می شد و اجرا می شد اونجا



سلام
منظورتون اینه که برنامه تو دلفی ویندوز اجرا میشه و اون بخشی که نیاز به iOS SDK داره از طریق ماشین مجازی (مثله VMWare) به OS X فرستاده میشه و با iOS Simulator اجرا میشه؟

من تو محیط ویندوز میخوام برای iOS برنامه بنویسم و این سوالها برام بوجود اومده، وگرنه تو سیستم اپل با نصب XCode+iOS SDK نیازی به این کارا نبود.
تو ویندوز حتما باید با XCode سیستمه OS X ارتباط داشته باشیم؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خیر برای اینکه دلفی در ویندوز  فایل با پسوند برای ios رو درست کنه شما نیاز به ios sdk دارید به ادرس هایی که در تاپیک دادم رفتید؟

----------


## mojtaba_eng66

تو این لینک ها جوابی نگرفتم:
لینک 1 آموزشی تو محیط مک او اس
لینک 2 iOS SDK 7.1 برای مک او اس
لینک 3 یه فایل فشرده، که دقیقا متوجه نشدم چیه ولی از رو سمپلهاش میشه فهمید Objective-c

delphi-xe7، از شما و دوستان بابت راهنمایی ها تشکر میکنم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

ببینید دوست عزیز اگر برای شما مشکل هست که به محیط برنامه نویسی دلفی وارد شوید می توانید با برنامه mono android که اگر در تالار جست و جو کنید پیدا می کنید.
این برنامه برای اندروید هست بازبان .net
بعد هم لینک2 برای شما کارتون رو راه می اندازه دیگه ما الان به ios sdk نیاز داریم حالا اگر تحت ویندوز باشه بهتر هست مثل android sdk ولی فکر کنم تحت مک هم دلفی جواب بده.
اگر می خواهید برای ios برنامه نویسی کنید باید هر طوری که هست ios sdk پیدا کنید وگرنه برای اندروید می خواهید طبق عکس های خودتون اندروید رو دلفی شما نصب هست.
وسلام اول ios sdk پیدا کنید برای برنامه نویسی در خدمتم. :اشتباه:

----------

